# Need Morel training.



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I am very interested in learning about Morel mushrooms and where and how to find them. Anyone willing to give me a hands on lesson? Have read up on them and studied some online material, just feel better getting an eyeball on some before I start cooking and eating. Can trade other knowledge. 
Thanks


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

If I lived closer to you I'd be more than happy to help you.You are wise to seek the help of someone knowledgeable about them as one mistake and it could be your last.Hopefully someone close chimes in and is willing to help you.Once you do it a few times with success you'll be addicted.
Best wishes & I hope someone offers you some help.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

It definately helps to know what to look for. I started a thread saying I found some for the first time and this morning I took my dog for a walk and found another bunch. Hopefully somebody helps you out because every time I'm walking now my eyes are staring at the ground.

[ame]http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w71/dodgeboy75/Morels004.jpg[/ame]


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The first thing ya need is access to woods. Everyone loves walking new woods, but people are ususally reluctant to share their spots or even in areas they hunt. Maybe someone would be willing to meet you near some state land if you don't know of any private spots you can hunt from.

Kent has a really good ammount of public land near it, and that whole section of the state looks good to me. Stay away from the swamps, and hunt moderatley dry areas. Look for ashes and elms. Elms are easy to distinguish, they have spongey bark and prefer moist soil. Ash is also easy to recognize, once you know what the bark looks like. There's a lot of trees other people swear by, I for one like shagbarks. 

I live close enough to ya, but I'm terribly pressed for time of year. Sundays are the only real days I have any opportunity to get out and hunt, and respectfully, I want all the mushrooms to myself  

Seems to me the shroom season up here in northern ohio stretches out well into may. I know they are finding them everywhere in southern ohio, I can only hope we have an equally good year.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Appreciate all the help and info. Still looking for my first Morel, but have found some recurring Sulfur shelf growths. Keeping my eye on them.


----------



## fishingjohn (Jun 1, 2009)

there is no true expierence other then walking in the woods. alot of experts say to look for certain trees but they can be just about any where -- woods, fields, driveways.

area has to be just right to find them.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

once you know what you're looking for, you should look everywhere. elm, ash, poplar, old apple trees are good places to look, and you can find them there, but not always. wherever a spore lands a morel will grow, if conditions are right. i've found them in the yard, in the ditch along the road, and open fields. hope this helps. good hunting.


----------

